# how many tail feathers should indian fail normally have?



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I guess should be the more the better, I noticed some even has many feathers but the tail rarely stand up, on the other side, some stand up their tail all the time, almost behave like American fantail...


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

this question has already been asked and answered, here you go  http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/how-many-tail-feathers-should-an-adult-pure-white-indian-fantail-have-57410.html


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

ah,many thanks


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

no worries mate, glad to help out


----------

